# Not get up on the couch?



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a rescued female turning 8 soon. She is a wonderful dog and is very obedient. The only thing that bugs me is that she gets up on the couch when I'm not around (sleeping or at work). She thinks shes clever and sneaky, but my couch is leather so it gets covered every time she climbs up. 

She wont climb up if there is a bunch of clutter on the couch, but I want to keep my living room tidy!

She knows its wrong because everytime I call her to the hair mess she cowers over to me.

Any tips?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

block the couch. there's a pad you
can buy that delivers an electric shock 
when the dog jumps on the couch.

you could put some old blankets
or sheets on the couch and let
her jump on it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

First, make sure she has a really nice comfy bed. A girl her age shouldn't have to lay on the floor.

Then put some tinfoil on the couch, covered with a towel. The tinfoil will make a loud crinkling noise when she tries to get on it. She'll lay on her comfy bed instead. 

She's probably cowering because of the anger and frustration in your voice, not because she knows it's wrong to get on the couch. So far as we can tell, dogs aren't capable of thinking "Wow I better not get on the couch now or mom and dad will be mad when they come home in six hours." They don't have the part of the brain that we use to think thoughts like that, so there's no good evidence that they think that way.

Better to make lying on her bed comfortable, and lying on the couch uncomfortable.


----------

